# Weekly competition 2009-46



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F' U F2 R' F' R' F 
*2. *U R' U F U R' U2 R' U 
*3. *R' F U2 F' U F' U2 R2 F2 
*4. *R2 F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 R U2 
*5. *F' U' R2 U F' U R2 U R U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 R U2 B R' F' D R' F2 D R U L R 
*2. *R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 B' F' D' R2 U' R B2 U B' D2 B2 R' F' 
*3. *L U2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 D' R' F R2 U B L D F2 R2 
*4. *B2 D2 L2 R' B2 L U2 L2 B2 D L2 R B2 D' L2 B' F' L2 R' U2 R' 
*5. *U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D L' B D' L2 D F' R' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *R Uw2 R F2 Rw2 D2 L2 F' D' U' L' R2 Fw2 F Rw D F' L Uw U2 B R' Fw' L' R2 B' Uw Rw2 Uw2 L Fw Rw B Fw' Rw' Fw' L' R2 Uw Rw'
*2. *Uw B' Uw Fw' U L2 B' Fw' U L2 D' Rw D' Uw2 U B Fw2 U R' B2 Uw F2 Uw U Fw' Uw2 U2 B F' L F' R D2 R2 U Fw' U2 Rw' D' Rw'
*3. *L B Fw' L B F Rw2 R' B D2 Uw U' R2 Fw F' Uw2 Fw' U' Rw B2 F L Uw' U' L2 R2 B F2 Rw B Fw F' Rw2 D F' D2 Uw' F2 R' Fw'
*4. *Rw' R2 U B' Uw F' Rw R F Uw2 U2 B' L' B2 Uw' U2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw F2 R' B Uw' Rw' Fw L' B' Fw F2 Rw R' D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B U2
*5. *U' B2 L R2 D Uw' U' Rw2 B U2 Rw Uw Rw2 Uw2 U' L2 Rw Fw2 Uw R2 Uw U2 B2 L2 D U' Rw' R' Fw F D' U F D2 L Uw' B D U2 Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw Rw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 U2 R' Uw Fw L2 D' Uw Rw2 Dw' F L Uw2 Fw' Lw D2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' F D2 Uw2 L F2 U L' R U' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw D B2 Fw2 Rw' Bw U' Bw Rw Uw Fw F' Uw2 R U2 F2 L' R Bw F2 Uw' L' R2
*2. *Lw2 R' Bw2 D2 Lw Rw Uw2 Rw Dw2 U2 L Bw' D Uw Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F' Dw' R' Dw U2 R B2 Dw' Bw' F Rw2 B R' Bw D2 Rw Uw' B2 Bw' F U2 L2 U R2 F Uw L2 Lw' Fw2 Uw' Fw R2 Bw Rw2 R' B Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 B' Bw' Lw2
*3. *B Uw B Fw Rw Bw' R' Uw2 R' U2 B' Dw2 F Lw Fw D Dw' Bw Fw2 Lw' Dw Uw2 U2 F2 L' Bw2 F2 Dw' Bw' Fw Rw2 Dw B2 F2 Lw2 Fw D2 Lw D' F' D Uw2 Rw Dw' U' F2 L' D U' R F' R2 Dw2 L2 Rw Uw B2 Lw' Bw Uw2
*4. *U' L B Lw' Rw R2 D' Rw' B2 F2 Lw2 R2 B Bw U2 L2 Uw' R U' Bw Dw L2 Dw2 U2 L B2 F D U2 Bw Uw Bw2 Lw2 D Dw Uw2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 L D' R Fw2 Uw' U R D L' R B D2 Rw2 D2 U' B' Fw2 D' Rw'
*5. *B Fw R2 D B Lw2 B Fw2 L2 Lw2 R' F2 Lw U2 Lw B' Bw' D' Dw2 Bw' Uw L2 Uw2 Lw' R' F2 L2 B Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R Fw F R' Fw Dw Uw2 U' L Bw D Uw' U2 R D Fw' R' D' Dw2 U' Bw2 F2 L2 R' Uw Lw U' L' Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' 3U' 2U' L 3U2 2U 2L D2 2U' B2 L 3R' R' B2 2L2 3R' 2B' 2D' 3U U2 B U B2 2F2 L 3R2 2R 2B' 2R 3F' L D' U2 3R2 B 2F2 3U' 2U2 R2 F R2 U2 2B2 L2 2U' B2 3F' 2F' D2 B 2D' 2U2 2L 3R R2 D2 2D2 3U L' B' 3R2 3U2 2B' 2U' 2R 2D' 2F2 U 2R2 2F' L 3F 2D' R' U L2 2B D' U 2R
*2. *D' L' 2L' 3U' 2B2 2F D' 3U' 2L 3R2 2R2 2U2 2R2 3F' D 2D2 2F' R' D U2 3F' 2U2 2F' D2 B 2B' F2 L 2D' 2U2 U L2 3U' 2U R 2F 2L 2F' 2D2 2B R D2 2D 3R 2R2 D B' 2B' 2D2 2U' 3F U' 2F 2U L 2L 3R' R' 2F' U' 3F2 2U2 2F2 U2 2B 2F' F' L2 2L' 2B L2 F R' F D 3U U' B2 3F' 2R2
*3. *3R' 2R 2B2 2D2 B2 2L F' 3U U' 3F2 2R' 2U 2L 3R 2B2 L' 2L2 3R2 F' 2R' 2F2 L2 2R' R2 B' 2B2 3F' 2L 2R2 D2 2L' B2 2L2 2R2 2U' 3R' 2R2 B 2B2 3F2 2L' D' B2 2F' 2L 2F 3R' R2 F2 2R' U' 3F2 2U2 B 3F2 3R2 3U' 3F2 R2 2B U' L' U 2F2 L2 R2 2D' 3U2 2U2 U2 2L D B2 D' 2D' 2L2 2D' 2U U' F
*4. *2U' 2R' B' 2D 3F 3U' 3R' 2R2 R' 3U2 2R' 2B2 2R' 2D2 U L 2L2 2R 2B 3F' 3R U2 L' 2R' R2 B 2B 2D B' F 2L 2D' 2B 2D' 2F 3R' 2R2 R2 B 2U2 2B 2D2 B U 3R 3F 2F' 2L' B' 2F' 2L2 R D2 2R' B2 D2 2B 2D' R 2B2 L2 F' R2 2F2 F 3R' 2U' 2F 3U' 3R2 2U2 2L R' B2 3U U 3F 3R U' 3F
*5. *B 2B' 3F2 2F2 U2 2R 3U2 3R R B' 3F 2F' 2L B' 3R 2R2 B U 2L2 2D 3F' R F 2L' D' 3F 2F F 2L' 3R 3U2 U 2F2 2U2 2F2 3R 3U 2R 2D' 2L R' 2D 2L' 2R2 D' 2R' B2 2F 2D2 2L2 3F 3R2 2R R' 2B2 3F2 F' L 2L R' B' 2D' 3R B 2B F2 2L 2F' U2 3R2 D 2U' 2F' F2 U2 3R2 R 2F2 U L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L' 3R 2B' 3D' L 3B D2 2L2 2B2 3D' 2U F2 L2 B' 2B D 2D' 3D' 2B 2F2 L2 3L 2R' 2D2 3U2 2U F' L U 2F 3L 2D' U' 3R2 2D' 2U' B 3B2 F2 2R D2 3D' 3L2 2F 2R2 R' B' 2D 3L D2 R B' 3D 3B2 2L2 3L2 2R2 2B 3U2 2R 2D2 3D 3B2 D' L2 2L2 3D B2 3D 2R2 2B 3F2 F 2D 3D2 2R' B2 R 3D 3U2 2U2 L2 2R' 2B' 3F2 U' 2F' R2 3D 2U2 L' 3L2 R 2F2 2D 2L' 3F 3D2 3L D
*2. *2F' L' R2 B' 3B2 L' 2F L2 3B2 3U2 2B' 3R' R2 U B2 D 2D2 3R' 2R2 3B2 3L2 2R2 D' L' 2L 3R R' 3F2 2F' F2 3U2 2U2 2R2 3U2 F2 3D L2 B' 3B' D' 3B2 R2 U2 3R' 2D' 3U' 3F 3D 3F' 2L' 3D' 2R2 R 3F 3D' 2B2 2F2 R' 2U2 2R2 R' 3D' U 3B' 3F2 R2 B 2R 3D2 3L 2U' 3F' 2U 2R' R' D2 2F2 F' 2U' B D' 2D2 L' 2U2 2F2 F2 L F D2 2D' 3D2 3B 2U2 3F' R2 B2 2B 3F' 2F2 F'
*3. *3L' U2 B 2U' 2B2 2U2 2B2 2R 2F' 3R D 3R 3U R' 2D' 3R 2B' 3R2 B2 2U' L2 R2 F2 3L 2R' R2 B 3L' 2U' 3L 2U 2L' F' 3L' R2 2F 3L2 R2 F' U' 3L2 D 3R2 B2 2F' 3U 3B2 3L 3B 2F2 F 2D 3U2 2R R2 2B 3F 2F2 2R2 2U 2R2 3D2 3B' 3D' 3B2 2L2 2F' L2 F2 R2 2B 2D 3U 2B 3F' F 3R' 3B' 2F2 3U2 3R' 3F 3L2 2B2 3U 2F2 U 3L2 R2 3F 3L 2D F2 3U' B F' 3L2 2F' 3R2 D
*4. *R2 B2 D2 3U' B' 3F' R2 D2 2U' 3F R2 D' L2 U' L2 3L2 R2 3D2 3B 2L 3R 2U2 3B D' B 3F' F2 2D 2U2 2F2 U' 3B2 3L2 3U2 2U2 2F' L2 F2 3R' D2 3F 2L' 3R 2D' U' F' 2U' U' 3R' 3D' 2L 3R' 3D2 3U 2U B 3F2 R2 D' 2F2 3R2 2F' L2 3L2 3B2 3F 2F' 2U2 2R2 2U' 2L2 3R' 3B F2 2R R2 2B 2F2 3R' 2F' 3D2 2U 2B 3F 2L' 3L R 2B2 2L 3R 2F2 L' 3L2 2R2 R D2 2L2 B2 3R' 3F
*5. *3U' 3R 2U 3L' 2B2 2D2 3D2 L 2R 3F2 2L2 D' 2D' R' 2B' 3U' 2U 2B 3B' 2F 3D' 2F2 F2 L2 3R2 3D L' 2D2 3L' 2B' 2L 3L 3D2 3U2 2U2 2R' 2D2 3L2 B 2B' 2D' U2 B2 3F 2F2 L2 3L B 3F' F2 2D2 2L2 2F F2 3L F2 2U' 3B 2F U' 3L2 2F2 L' 3R' 2B' D 3L U' 3R 3U 2U' 2L' U' R2 3D' 2U' U 2L2 3D 3U' F 2R U' 2L 3R' 3B 2F 2L R2 3F2 U 2B' 3L2 3B2 D2 2R U2 3R R 2B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R' F' R F' R2 F2 U R' 
*2. *R2 U R' F2 U R' U' F2 U' 
*3. *R' F' R U2 F' R F U2 R' U2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 U2 R' B F2 U F U2 F R B U2 B 
*2. *D2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 L' D' L' F2 R2 B D2 L2 F' L2 U 
*3. *U2 R2 F D2 U2 B D2 B' L2 D U2 R B L R' F' R B' D F2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Fw L' Rw' B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 U Fw2 Rw Fw2 D2 Rw U' R' Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw' Uw U' R2 B' Rw D U2 B' Fw' F2 D2 Rw2 Uw' Fw F2 L' R F2 Rw F
*2. *L' U' L Rw' Fw' U R Fw2 L2 R2 Uw' Fw' Uw R Fw L2 Rw R2 D2 L' R2 Uw' Rw' R' Fw F2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw' F2 U R2 Uw Fw2 D2 U Fw2 F D'
*3. *L2 D Uw2 L' B' U2 Fw D' L2 R B2 F2 L2 Rw2 B U' R' Fw F L Rw' B2 F' D2 Rw' Fw2 F Rw2 U Rw' R Uw U' B2 F2 Uw' Fw2 R' Uw2 L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw B Bw Fw L Rw Bw' F2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 U2 B L' U Bw2 Rw' Uw' L2 Uw' B Dw2 R' F' Rw' Fw' F2 Dw Rw' Bw' L Uw Bw Fw' F' U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Dw' Uw' Lw' U B L R' Bw2 L' R2 U B' Fw R2 Fw' U Rw2
*2. *Bw Uw' Bw L2 Rw2 D2 B R2 Uw2 B F2 D Bw Dw2 Fw' Uw' U' Lw2 D Dw Uw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R' Fw R' Uw2 L' Rw2 D2 Fw2 F' Dw Lw F2 U' L Fw L' Lw2 Rw2 R' B Bw' U Rw2 D2 L' B' Bw2 F R2 Bw2 Dw B' D2 L' Rw' F'
*3. *F' Uw' Fw' L' D' U' Lw' D L2 Uw R Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 F2 Uw R Fw Lw R F2 Rw R' B Lw R2 Bw D Dw2 Bw Rw' R' D Dw2 Lw Rw' Bw2 U L' Lw' R' B2 Dw' L' R Bw Dw U B' Dw2 U2 L2 Lw2 D2 U Rw2 B' Uw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' B2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 U2 L' R D' B2 F2 D' B' U' B F U' F 
*2. *F L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F U2 F' L2 D' L' U B' L2 D2 R U' R U 
*3. *D' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' F' D F2 L' R' F' R B' R' F' D F 
*4. *U' B2 U F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B F' R' F D' B L' U L D B 
*5. *D2 L2 B R2 B R2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 L' U2 L D' L' R D R2 
*6. *F' D2 L2 B U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 F D2 F' R' B2 F R' B2 F' D2 B' 
*7. *L2 B D2 F L2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 U2 L' F2 U L2 U2 R2 U B U2 F' 
*8. *B2 F2 L U2 L' U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 L F' L2 U F2 D B U2 B' L2 
*9. *D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 R2 U L' D2 R' F2 R2 U' B D' R2 B R2 
*10. *F' D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 B D2 R2 F' R U' L2 U2 B L2 D' B2 
*11. *U2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 F' L2 B L B' D' F' D U' L' D2 R D2 F 
*12. *L F2 R B2 R U2 L' B2 L R B' R' D' F' L' D2 B' U B D 
*13. *B' U2 B R2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 R B R U B F' D2 L R' D R2 
*14. *L2 B' U2 F' D2 B D2 F' L2 R2 U' B' F2 U' B L' D F2 L' B U' 
*15. *R B2 L U2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 B' L2 D' U' L' D2 R B F' R' 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 F' D L D B2 F2 U F' R D2 F2 D 
*2. *U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R' D2 R D2 F2 R D B L' B D2 R' U' F L B 
*3. *D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 L F2 U2 R' F U R F L D2 B2 D2 U F2 R' 
*4. *B2 U B2 D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 D B' R2 D' L U2 B D F2 R2 D' U' 
*5. *L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 B2 U' R U' R2 B D' R' U' B' F 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R B2 F2 L R' B2 D2 R' F' R U' B' F R' U' F' D' R' B2 U2 R2 
*2. *R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D F2 U' L U' F2 D L' F2 D U2 F U' R2 
*3. *R2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 R2 D R' U2 R2 B2 U B R' B2 L2 
*4. *D2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 R2 D' B' U' B2 F' R2 D L' D L' 
*5. *R' F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' B R2 U B2 R' U B2 L' F2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' U2 L2 B' U2 F D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 U' R' U F2 L2 B U R 
*2. *D2 L2 B R2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U R' D' B D2 B U B2 L 
*3. *L2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 B' L2 R U' F R2 D R B' U L F2 U' 
*4. *U2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U R D F2 U F R F' D B' F 
*5. *R2 F R2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 L' B R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 F' R' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 R B D' U B' L U B' L2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 U' F R' F R' F' U 
*3. *L' F2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 L' B L D' U2 L2 B2 F' R' 
*4. *D2 B2 Uw L Rw2 R' B' Fw R D' F2 Uw' F' L' R Uw U L D R' Uw2 U' L' F' Rw2 R2 F2 Uw2 B2 F' Uw B' Uw2 U Fw Rw' Fw Uw L2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F' R2 F R2 F R2 
*3. *L2 U2 L' F2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D B' L F2 U' R U F D 
*4. *D U B R Uw' Rw R' Fw2 F U2 F' R2 B' R' B' Fw2 Uw' B' Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw R' B' R2 D' R Uw' Fw F2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw Rw R2 D2 L' Rw' F2
*5. *Lw' Rw D2 Rw' B F Uw R2 D Uw2 Fw U2 B Fw' Rw' Bw' D2 B F' Uw' Bw D2 Dw2 Rw Fw' Dw Bw2 L' R' D2 B F U R B' D Dw Uw2 U2 Fw L Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw' U' F2 U Rw2 Bw Dw2 R' B' L Rw B' Uw' Rw2 U' Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U L R U' L R' U R U' R' L' U' L R' B u' r' l' b' 
*2. *U L' R' L U' R U R' L R L' U R B u' r b' 
*3. *R U L U' R L' R L B' u' l b' 
*4. *R' L U' R U L' U' R U' R' L' U' L U' R L B u' r' l 
*5. *R L' R' L U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' B u' l 

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,-1) (0,1) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-1,4) (6,2) (2,0) (0,4) (3,0) (-3,2) (-5,2) (4,0) (-3,2) (4,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,4)
*2. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,4) (-1,0) (6,5) (0,2) (-2,0) (1,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,2)
*3. *(0,0) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,5) (-5,4) (-3,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (4,0) (4,0) (4,0)
*4. *(0,0) (3,6) (3,0) (3,0) (0,1) (0,3) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,5) (0,2) (5,4) (0,5) (6,0) (0,5) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,0)
*5. *(1,5) (0,6) (-3,3) (0,3) (-1,5) (4,2) (0,4) (2,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (6,2) (0,1) (6,0) (2,0) (0,5) (-5,0) (2,0)


----------



## mande (Nov 12, 2009)

3x3: 17.31, (15.87), (32.98), 20.22, 17.75 = 18.43
Comment: On the third solve, I did a wrong cross and completely messed undoing it. 5th solve had a bad lockup on the PLL(J), otherwise would have been sub 16. Great average though, I'm improving.

3x3 OH: (38.35), 43.44, (53.88), 39.12, 38.38 = 40.31
Comment: Not so good.

2x2: 10.26, (6.41), 7.80, 6.64, (10.49) = 8.23
Comment: 3 Y-perms...I hate Y perms on 2x2.

3x3 BLD: 3:08.42 (1:20), DNF(3:05.93), DNF(3:21.59) = 3:08:42
Comment: I've been practising 3x3 so much the last few days that I've forgotten how to BLD.

2x2 BLD: 32.63, DNF, DNF = 32.63
Comment: LOL at the first scramble, I oriented the corners, then used Ortega.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 12, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.86, 3.76, (4.82), (2.71), 4.78 = 4.13
_Awesome scrambles! 3rd was CLL and I saw the AUF _

*3x3:* (17.13), (12.77), 14.11, 13.82, 16.99 = 14.97
_The last one ruined it  But sub-15 is nice _

*Magic:* 1.02, (1.00), (2.65), 1.15, 1.05 = 1.07
_Pleased.  I may win this week... Went sure after the 2.65. Also my first 5 solves in this week._

*3x3 OH:* 31.74, 38.61, (31.44), 37.32, (40.80) = 35.89
_Good for me!  Wow... I did well in 4 events in a row at weekly? What's wrong with me?  I'm doing 2x2BLD now, to solve that xD_

*2x2 BLD:* 16.08, DNF, DNF = 16.08
_Wow! That was great! Not even +2  I liek OrtegaBLD._

*Megaminx:* (1:47.84), (2:18.02), 1:51.97, 1:57.44, 2:00.58 = 1:56.66
_New PB!_

*Pyraminx:* 12.85, (14.02), (8.69), 10.95, 8.87 = 10.89
_:O Sub-11!! Everything full step but the 4th._

*4x4:* 1:04.61, 1:05.82, (1:01.14), (1:15.14), 1:14.69 = 1:08.37
_Okay._


----------



## Shortey (Nov 12, 2009)

Morten

2x2: (7.90), 5.13, (3.43), 3.84, 7.50 = *5.49*
3x3: 14.08, (12.26), 14.26, (19.43), 15.64 = *14.66* - WOW! Easy scrambles. =D
4x4: (1:29.44), 1:12.77, 1:18.30, (1:10.49), 1:13.32 = 1:14.80 - Good.
234: 1:35.76 - Good! 3 16 76
3x3OH: (27.63), 33.26, 28.03, 33.70, (34.37) = 31.66 - I stopped OH for awhile, so it isn't a very good average... Going to start OH again.
Sq-1: 42.88, (35.80), 42.99, (DNF), 45.68 = *43.58* - Grr. I suck at Sq-1.
2x2BLD: 12.56, 57.31, DNF = *12.56* - Wow. Easy scramble!
Match the Scramble: 3:20.51, 3:33.68, (3:49.63), (2:16.34), 2:55.16 = *3:16.78* - Just started this event. It's a lot of fun. Great single.
Fewest Moves: *45 moves*. (First try)



Spoiler



Scramble: D L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 R B D' U B' L U B' L2 
2x2x2: D2 R' F L' F2 D (6)
2x2x3: L D U2 R U' R' U R U' R' (10)
F2L: F U' F' U L' U' B L2 B' L' B L2 B' (13)
COLL: x' z R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (9)
PLL. L2 U' S U2 S' U L2 (7)
=45 moves


----------



## Edam (Nov 12, 2009)

_2x2_ - (12.16), 12.34, 12.71, (12.83), 12.53 = *12.53* _consistent at least  _
_3x3_ - (21.66), 17.55, 19.43, 18.02, (16.13) = *18.33* 
_4x4_ - 1:36.77, 1:25.83, (1:18.27), (1:48.27), 1:31.71 = *1:31.44* _new pb single and average._
_5x5_ - 2:44.03, (2:55.93), (2:31.40), 2:53.28, 2:41.27 = *2:46.19* _new pb single by 0.19 apparently, still waiting for a 1:2x.yz solve_
_7x7_ - 8:54.00, (9:43.92), (8:52.06), 9:25.43, 9:35.23 = *9:18.22*
_234_ *2:10.69*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 12, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 11.27, 14.90, 14.64, (7.72), (15.09) = *13.60*
*3x3x3:* 45.73, 50.42, 40.05, (39.94), (50.58) = *45.40*
*4x4x4:* 3:00.20, (2:33.66), (3:36.99), 2:44.49, 2:43.65 = *2:49.45*
(Using old ES - good fun - might use it at Bristol Open next weekend)
*5x5x5:* 5:25.11, (4:34.76), (5:44.26), 4:57.15, 5:14.45 = *5:12.24*
*6x6x6:* (9:37.91), 8:32.66, 8:40.21, (7:34.18), 8:29.98 = *8:34.28*
*7x7x7:* 13:08.83, 12:57.20, (12:18.04), 12:33.95, (13:21.12) = *12:53.33*
(brain no work good :fp)
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 
*3x3x3 One Handed: * 1:39.48, (1:23.97), 1:29.01, 1:30.66, (1:42.90) = *1:33.05*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *5:11.22*
(ugh!)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *9:30.13*
*Magic:* (2.65), 2.78, (3.15), 2.79, 2.85 = *2.81*
*Clock:* 
*Pyraminx:* 
*MegaMinx:* 5:26.85, (5:49.11), (3:58.40), 5:30.53, 5:06.63 = *5:21.34*
(Typically consistently slow apart from that new personal best - very pleased)


----------



## Muesli (Nov 12, 2009)

*3x3x3*

Average: 25.81
Standard Deviation: 0.79
Best Time: 23.10
Worst Time: 27.51
Individual Times:
1.	25.02	
2.	26.89	
3.	25.52	
4.	(23.10)
5.	(27.51)

Good average!


*3x3x3 OH*

Average: 1:29.12
Standard Deviation: 4.41
Best Time: 1:10.71
Worst Time: 1:51.93
Individual Times:
1.	1:29.54 (PB!)
2.	(1:51.93)
3.	1:23.52 (New PB!!)
4.	1:34.29
5.	(1:10.71) (New New PB!!!)

*2x2x2*
Average: 7.31

1.	6.38
2.	8.78
3.	8.97
4.	4.70
5.	7.74

Aaaawesome! Seriously easy Ortega scrambles.

*Magic*
Average: 2.03

Individual Times:
1.	2.00
2.	1.81
3.	2.58
4.	1.58
5.	2.19


----------



## Kian (Nov 12, 2009)

*2x2x2-* 5.87, 7.94, 6.72, 5.98, 6.14 *Average- 6.28*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 12, 2009)

Trying to get back into doing all events, every week.

*2x2x2: 10.20*
10.50, 9.44, (12.08), (9.73), 10.37
Comment: Meh, haven't been practicing.... but then again I hate 2x2.

*3x3x3: 22.18*
22.76, 20.63, (26.09), 23.16, (19.62)
Comment: Just happy to sub-23 it.

*4x4x4: 1:53.39*
1:54.96, 1:55.61, (1:44.68), (DNF), 1:49.61
Comment: It was okay, I haven't been practicing.

*5x5x5:*

*6x6x6:*

*7x7x7: 16:27.26*
16:22.92, 16:02.54, 16:57.83, (DNF), (DNS)
Comment: DNF had a huge pop, DNS because I didn't wanna put it back together.

*3x3x3 One Handed: 1:11.26*
1:07.98, (DNF), 1:11.32, (1:07.01), 1:14.49
Comment: I'm happy with this... would've preferred sub - 1:10, but oh well. 

*3x3x3 Match The Scramble: DNF*
(3:42.32), (DNF), DNF, DNF, DNF
Comment: MTS is so aggravating! 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 58*
Comment: I don't really practice this... so a bit below average move count is good.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:49.76*
Comment: Ugh, all the solves were horrid: 2x2 - 15 seconds, 3x3 - 30 seconds, 4x4x4 - 2:05. I am horrid without inspection.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 6:48.18*
Comment: Fail. 

*Square - 1:*

I plan on doing all of these, but I might take out 6x6x6 &/or Square - 1.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 12, 2009)

_jamesdeanludlow_

_3x3_ - 27.22 23.38 27.77 29.22 29.05 *28.01avg*
_6x6_ - 5.26.61 5.55.09 5.32.96 6.12.81 5.56.25 *5.48.10avg* PB avg and probably single
_7x7_ - 8.47.69 8.52.03 8.39.65 9.07.09 DNS *8.55.60avg* In total, 6pops in 4solves. My new manic, piece popping, twisting attitude seems to have paid off. PB single and avg.
_Magic_ - 1.86 2.15 2.00 DNF 1.80 *2.00avg* Better than last week.
_Master Magic_ - 4.33 3.59 3.68 3.34 3.75 *3.67avg* PB single. I'm homing in on NR. Its in the crosshairs. 

A good week so far.

_2x2_ - 15.33 12.59 11.31 8.91 12.00 *11.97avg* I'm now as fast as Rowan is on 3x3 with 4th solve PLL skip.
_4x4_ - 1.31.34 1.51.27 OP 1.19.93 P 1.32.58 P 1.38.06 P *1.33.99avg* PLL skip on 1st. Loads of paritys, but still huge PB single and avg. Only ever gone sub1.30 once before today.
_5x5_ - 2.49.31 2.43.16 3.23.02 2.55.53 2.59.91 *2.54.92avg* Another 3secs off my PB. Good.
_2-4 Relay_ - *2.21.71*
_2-5 Relay_ - *5.38.77*

_Megaminx_ - 3.56.63 3.40.06 3.33.83 2.57.97 3.34.43 *3.36.11avg*
_Square1_ - 1.00.58 1.00.81 56.84 1.25.65 1.56.75 *1.09.01avg*
_Clock_ - 20.31 19.99 16.18 17.41 17.66 *18.35avg*

_Pyraminx_ - 34.25 37.68 27.93 27.53 45.28 *33.29avg* Well, I did only get one last night, and don't know any algs. Quite pleased with this.
_3x3 OH_ - 1.50.84 1.54.16 1.46.13 1.43.47 1.33.56 *1.46.81avg*
_2x2 BLD_ - 25.05 (+2) DNF DNF = *27.05*


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 12, 2009)

2x2: 2.86, (3.75), 3.11, 2.68, (2.58) = 2.88
Pretty nice scrambles.

2x2 BLD: 4.86, DNF, 24.25+


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 12, 2009)

*2x2x2: 8.39*
(7.71), 8.04, (11.91), 8.54, 8.59

*2x2x2 Blindfolded: 4:13.17*
1. 9:00.38 ... mistake during memo, and had to rememorise most of the cube :/ A finish all the same
2. 4:13.17 ... that's more like it 
3. 6:54.04

3 successful solves  ...maybe I should try 3x3


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> 2x2: 2.86, (3.75), 3.11, 2.68, (2.58) = 2.88
> Pretty nice scrambles.



You people have been getting such effing good 2x2 avs lately. I gotta find my 2x2 or fix my broken one (not sure if thats possible)


----------



## TMOY (Nov 12, 2009)

FMC: 32 moves
x L' D l d2 L u U z2 L2 u' l2 U l2 (12): corners + 4 edges (up to a slice move)
x D R' E2 R (5): 2 more edges
y' U2 L' E L2 E2 L' (8): 2 more edges (on the misplaced slice)
y' E' L2 E' R2 D (7): finish the solve
Total: 32 HTM


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *41 moves*

B2 L R B L B U2 F' U' L' U2 F' L2 F' L' F' L' F' L' F L2 F' L' F D' B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D L' B' L B D L F U'

Premoves before scramble: F U'
2x2x2: B2 L R B L B
3x cross: U2 F' U' L' U2 F' L2 F' L' F'
4th pair: L' F' L' F L2 F' L' F
all but 3 corners: D' . L' B' L B D L
insert at .: B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D
apply premoves: F U'

Comment: Horrible. I had some seemingly good starts, but couldn't find good endings.


----------



## Yichen (Nov 13, 2009)

Yichen:
2x2x2： 6.11
(5.16), 6.18, (6.48), 5.83, 6.31

3x3x3： 19.27
19.40, (16.31), (19.51), 19.17, 19.24

3x3x3 One Handed： 47.15
46.69, (50.82), 44.37, (42.63), 50.40

4x4x4： 1:42.58
(1:55.84), 1:38.73, 1:45.23, (1:35.90), 1:43.79

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:14.76

Pyraminx： 21.92
18.70, 20.93, (14.62), (34.36), 26.14


----------



## ianini (Nov 13, 2009)

2x2: 7.68
7.30
6.27
9.75
6.25
9.47
Magic: 1.07
1.06
1.06
1.06
DNF
1.08


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 13, 2009)

3x3x3 
16.79, 16.71, 25.17, 16.58, 16.58 average 16.59
I would like to say the 3rd solve had a failed cross 
Magic. 1.28 1.56 1.93 1.21 1.30 average 1.45
That was a very fail average.


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2009)

2x2: 3.13, 4.72, 3.80, 2.54, 3.99 = 3.64
Aah 2x2, one of my weaknesses.
2BLD: 8.82+, 21.10+, 17.72 = 8.82
Damn how did you do that first one so fast justin.
3x3: 8.24, 11.94, 13.85, 11.47, 10.46 = 11.29
Grr the 11.94 should have been like an 8.
Pyraminx: 6.30, 13.32, 5.34, 7.24, 7.89 = 7.14
Not that good.
Sq1: 37.90, 32.29, 34.60, 21.60, 33.18 = 33.36
OOH OOH, Guess which one had no parity...
4x4: 52.86, 53.08, 52.29, 39.71, 52.24 = 52.46
Fail. Guess which one had no parity again 
Magic: 1.78, 1.40, 11.65, 1.71, 1.65 = 1.71
Oya I'm so pro
OH: 19.95, 19.67, 21.94, 28.31, 19.02 = 20.52
Still got it. Sorta.
5x5: 1:37.90, 1:37.63, 1:25.90, 1:23.54, 1:25.56 = 1:29.69
Meh.
6x6: 3:07.26, 2:52.06, 3:07.15, 3:12.86, 2:59.95 = 3:04.79
Meh.
2-4: = 57.93
2x2 and 4x4 done at 41 lol. 3x3 fail
2-5: 2:35.03
Good
7x7: 5:30.86, 5:11.90, 5:10.55, 5:33.55, DNF = 5:25.44
1st and 4th were fails. The DNF I solved one center, then did an adjacent one, not an opposite, and didn't continue.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2: 3.13, 4.72, 3.80, 2.54, 3.99 = 3.64
> Aah 2x2, one of my weaknesses.
> 2BLD: 8.82+, 21.10+, 17.72 = 8.82
> Damn how did you do that first one so fast justin.



He knows EG remember?

2x2BLD: 6.04, DNF, DNF = 6.04
And I know how to 1-look Ortega all of those cases. In this case


Spoiler



if you do R' F R2 U' R2' F R there with be a bar the color of the UBL sticker on the right side.


----------



## salshort (Nov 13, 2009)

*3x3x3*:26.88 (23.72) 33.67 (40.82) 31.58 = *30.71*
wow i hope i don't do this at mit


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 13, 2009)

*2x2:* (15.26), 13.98, 12.06, (9.57), 12.60 = *12.88*
Studying atm so not really solving much.

*3x3:* 29.98, (25.14), 30.25, (34.14), 29.85 = *30.03*
I was freaking robbed of sub 30.

*2x2 BLD:* 3:03.86, 1:46.78, DNF = *1:46.78*
Second was really easy.

*3x3 OH:* 1:23.34, (52.09), 1:14.21, (DNF), 1:11.17 = *1:16.24*
First sub 60 non lucky.

*3x3 Fewest Moves: 61 Moves*

F’ L’ R D L2 D L’ U2 L U R U’ *R’ L* U2 L’ U’ R’ U R B’ U2 B L’ U’ L U’ F U F’ U2 F U2 F’ U’ B’ U B b U B’ U’ b’ R B R’ U R U R’ U’R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’

F’ L’ R D L2 D - cross
L’ U2 L U R U’ R’ - 1st pair, match 2nd
L U2 L’ U’ R’ U R - 2nd pair
B’ U2 B L’ U’ L U’ F U F’ match 3rd pair
U2 F U2 F’ 3rd pair, match 4th
U’ B’ U B 4th pair
b U B’ U’ b’ R B R’ U - OLL
R U R’ U’R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ – T perm

(R' L Doh cant be bothered.)

First attempt ever, brought it down from 70+ so im hapy enough. I can see a few places to cut some moves but ive got study to do. Took 35min.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 13, 2009)

2x2: 
1trying ortega
2
3
4
5 pll skip 4.90

3x3:

1 26.93
2 33.56 f perm
3 33.58


2x2-3x3-4x4
5:07.83


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 13, 2009)

2x2: (3.19), 4.39, 4.07, 4.63, (5.21) = 4.36

3x3: 11.54, (14.02), 12.95, (9.81), 12.00 = 12.14
Non-lucky sub-10 with E perm 

4x4: 57.72, 54.10, (58.90), 57.03, (53.84) = 56.28

5x5:

234: 1:14.77

2345: 3:21.99

OH:

Sq-1: 16.26, 13.76, (11.64), (18.93), 13.06 = 14.36
Good good good 

FMC:


----------



## PM 1729 (Nov 13, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 23.51 , 22.73, 25.69, 23.45, 23.54= *23.50 *
*3x3x3 bld:* 2:05.71 , DNF , DNF =*2:05.71*
Comment:Could have been faster.Memo for success was good (43 sec).Lol at accuracy.


----------



## Escher (Nov 13, 2009)

Rowan

2x2: 2.50, 3.38, 2.75, (3.75), (2.30) = 2.88
_hah, tied with Justin! _

2x2 BLD: 4.70, DNF, DNF = 4.70
_EGPWNS_!

3x3: 10.23, 10.26, 11.84, 10.76, 10.50 = 10.51
_Tied with Stefan! Crazy. _

3x3OH: (23.63), 26.46, 24.61, (27.24), 25.37 = 25.48
_Hmm, could've done quite a bit better on the last._


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 13, 2009)

Escher said:


> Rowan
> 
> 2x2 BLD: 4.70, DNF, DNF



Seconds?? No way


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 13, 2009)

Escher said:


> Rowan
> 
> 2x2 BLD: 4.70, DNF, DNF



wow, did you use eyelids or a blindfold?


----------



## Escher (Nov 13, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Rowan
> ...



Eyelids, I don't own a blindfold. I suppose I could've used a jumper or something. 
Also, basically guessing AUF is fun


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2009)

Escher said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



You guessed AUF? Justin said he didn't have one, so he got lucky in that respect.


----------



## Toad (Nov 13, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.47, (7.69), (10.60), 8.67, 9.64 = *8.93*
Meh, could've been much worse.

*3x3:* 24.33, 25.22, (25.81), 24.13, (23.15) = *24.56*
Really not happy with this considering I did 20.15 average the 5 solves before this 

*3x3 OH:* (37.71), 55.79, 38.33, (56.84), 50.51 = *48.21*
Very happy with the two sub40s!  Third solve would've been sub40 too but I messed up the OLL 

*4x4:* (3:18.49) [OP], 2:40.77 [OP], 2:38.53 [O], 2:40.55 [O], (2:03.73) [O] = *2:39.95*
OLL parity ever solve lol. PB Single though, so close to sub2!! 

*2 - 4 Relay: 3:28.22*
No parity, all in all quite nice 

*2x2 BLD:* 1:28.24, 1:46.23, DNS = *1:28.24*
2nd solve would've been better but mum interupted so had to start memo again 

*Pyraminx:* (14.64), 12.10, (11.65), 12.02, 11.66 = *11.93*
A nice consistent average, happy with this 

*3x3 FMC: 51*
A nice skeleton but couldn't improve it at all! 


Spoiler



F L' F2 R2 D2
B' U B
F U F2
L F' L'
B F' L2 B'
F2 U R U' R'
F R2 F L F' R2 F L' F
D' L2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U'
R' F' R2 U' L2
U' D


----------



## Mossar (Nov 13, 2009)

*3x3OH:* (20,31), (26,14), 26,05, 24,97, 23,42 = *24,81* - _Veeery bad, but hard cases_
*2x2BLD:* 18.00, DNF, DNF = *18.00* - _It could've been sub10 or even sub5 :/_
*3x3:* 16,69, 16,64, (15,86), (17,78), 16,86 = *16,73*


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 13, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> _4x4_ - 1.31.34 1.51.27 OP 1.19.93 P 1.32.58 P 1.38.06 P *1.33.99avg* PLL skip on 1st. Loads of paritys, but still huge PB single and avg. Only ever gone sub1.30 once before today.





Edam said:


> _4x4_ - 1:36.77, 1:25.83, (1:18.27), (1:48.27), 1:31.71 = *1:31.44* _new pb single and average._



Easy scrambles if there is such a thing on 4x4?


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 13, 2009)

*2x2*: 
Average: 18.98
Standard Deviation: 3.67
Best Time: 14.57
Worst Time: 28.32
Individual Times:
1.	24.11	
2.	(28.32)	
3.	17.04	
4.	(14.57)
5.	15.78

2x2 on 4x4 is hard....


----------



## Edam (Nov 13, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > _4x4_ - 1.31.34 1.51.27 OP 1.19.93 P 1.32.58 P 1.38.06 P *1.33.99avg* PLL skip on 1st. Loads of paritys, but still huge PB single and avg. Only ever gone sub1.30 once before today.
> ...



ooh, well done. It seems I've not won the me/you/pete race yet. we both did awesome on the 3rd solve.. thing is, pete's now got to do a sub 1:20.xx on it as well.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 13, 2009)

3x3x3: 11.00, 12.28, 13.74, 15.22, 15.68 = 13.74 avg

Got worse every damn solve


2x2x2BLD: 4.71 +2, DNF, DNF = 6.71

Stupid +2.... got the AUF wrong


----------



## Forte (Nov 13, 2009)

2x2x2 bld: 1:12.36
1:12.36+, DNF(11.67), 5:22.52+

2x2x2 sightful: 6.61
7.06, 6.75, 6.03, (4.32), (10.26)

Minimal effort! Yay!


----------



## Aksel B (Nov 13, 2009)

*2x2: 5,84*
5.27, 6.31, (7.84), (4.55), 5.94	
Nice scrambles - best avg ever 

*3x3: 25,80*
(27.62), 26.14, 25.24, (24.44), 26.02	

*4x4: 2:05,27*
(1:58.14), 2:12.22, (2:43.20), 2:04.56, 1:59.02
I suck at 4x4, but these times are great for me. (My 4th and 5th sub 2 min solves  ) Even OLL parity on both of those


----------



## blizzardmb (Nov 14, 2009)

*2x2*: *9.49* (6.18), 8.15, 10.72, (10.78), 9.60

*3x3*: *29.20* 27.84, (24.52), (32.77), 31.11, 26.33

*4x4*: *2:06.52* (2:21.66), (1:59.69), 2:02.78, 2:11.73, 2:05.04

*2x2 bld*: *28.82* (28.82), 55.40, DNF

*3x3 match the scramble*: *2:04.72*

*2x2+3x3+4x4 relay*: *3:11.72*

*Square-1*: *52.83* 49.76, (48.89), 59.77, 48.97, (1:03.82)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2009)

*2x2:* 7.705, 9.858, 10.232, 8.689, 9.059 = 9.202
_WOW!_

*3x3: *22.640, 20.000, 29.944, 25.171, 21.165 = 22.992
_Wow at first solve. I did a ccw cycle, only to realise it was meant to be cw, undid it stupidly, and did cw, and still got a good time? WTF?_


*2x2 BLD:* 23.648 DNF 51.806+ = 23.648
_Yay, 2 successes. That's pwnage. Ortega for first solve, LBL for second._

*Pyraminx:* 9.656, 12.513, 5.049, 12.097, 6.138 = 9.297
_All good solves had forced skips. All bad solves had forced skips that failed. I thne had to use ll algs._

Wow at 3x3. I've set a 2x2bld pb, 3x3 single pb (not part of the weekly comp) and now 3x3 average really good as well. My new pyra method is looking good. Recog isn't though.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 14, 2009)

2x2x2:
6.19, *4.56*, *6.48*, 5.47, 6.24 =>* 5.96*

3x3x3:
18.11, 16.61, *21.57*, *16.01*, 17.56 => *17.43
*
3x3x3 OH:
*47.63*, 37.53, 36.40, 39.88, *36.15* => *37.94*

megaminx:
*1:36.51*, 1:47.91, *3:30.87*, 1:56.23, 2:10.78 => *1:58.31*
_third solve was wrong star, pop, failed A perm... I get 4 faces destroyed >.< (my A-perm on megaminc is 3-gen... so how come I got 4 faces destroyed? -.-)_

Pyraminx:
*6.76*, 4.77, *3.06*, 3.70, 4.73 => *4.40*


----------



## Roy_HK (Nov 14, 2009)

2x25.19),6.00,(6.66),5.50,6.15 avg:5.88
3x3:22.55,(20.31),24.22,(26.83),23.15 avg:23.31
magic1.18),1.03,1.02,1.02,(0.97) avg:1.02
master magic:2.75,2.18,(7.96),(2.15),2.16 avg:2.36

comment:acceptable on 2x2 and 3x3,a surprise on magic(long time no practice) and always has two bad times on master magic


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 14, 2009)

Edam said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



I hope he does. Officially I'm lagging way behind in this race - haven't gone sub 2 yet lol. I was directly behind Pete in Manchester though. 
Well done on PBs. I need to improve 3x3 if i'm to win this race lol.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 14, 2009)

*2x2x2*
Kenta's 5 Individual Times: 9.00, (9.44), (6.42), 8.06, 7.36
Kenta's Average: 8.14, Best Time: 6.42 Worst Time: 9.44
<Kenta> bluuuäää ;(
<Kenta> Well, I can do worse ^^​
*2x2x2 BLD*
10.01, DNS, DNS​
I only tried the first one (eyelid, not blindfold) after I saw the times from Derrick and Rowan. From that I understood it must be easy. And it was...

No, it was not BLD, it was speed BLD!


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 14, 2009)

3x3x3:
39.06, 38.97, (DNF), (26.91), 31.99
Average=36.67

3x3x3 one-handed:
(1:11.24), 1:32.89, (1:36.18), 1:15.10, 1:13.85.
average=1:20.61

3x3x3 fewest moves:
60

Comments:
3x3x3 was terrible, on the first 3 solves I was turning faster then I could think, thus making me stuff up F2L cases and even a PLL, (that was the DNF)
The other 2 solves made up for it sorta.
3x3x3 OH was fairly good, The 1:11.24 solve bet my previous record by 1 second.
On the 1:32.89 solve, the cross slowed me down because i couldn't locate an edge piece. My slowest time was caused by a PLL stuff up.

On the fewest moves, well I just did that because I thought I might get lucky, which I didn't.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 14, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> *2x2x2 BLD* 10.01, DNS, DNS



Fun to see you here 

But a little disappointing for one who does 2x2BLD as bld to
see hordes of people with times like 4, 6, 8 or 10 seconds when
I myself get 46


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 14, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2x2 BLD* 10.01, DNS, DNS
> ...



I'm not new around, but it was a year since I posted any times in weekly...

Don't be so sad, if we made it an average of five we would see who was the one with most skills 

Me having that one as the best = not counted and the rest DNF or like 2 minutes 

It just happen to be a case that is solveable in one alg if you are familair with a certain method... if you know that method it is a 100% lucky scramble and nothing but...


----------



## Lumej (Nov 14, 2009)

Lumej

*2x2:* (10.22), 18.12, (23.16), 17.06, 17.33 = 17.50
_done with a 4x4_
*3x3:* 27.18, (31.56), 27.29, (26.18), 28.53 = 27.67
*4x4:* 2:19.74, 2:15.17, (2:42.00), (2:10.29), 2:19.21 = 2:18.04
*7x7:* (15:07.99), 14:10.85, (13:12.75), 14:35.03, 13:36.91 = 14:07.60
_PB single =)_
*2-3-4:* 3:35.69
*2-3-4-5:* 7:32.90
*3x3oh:* 1:28.34, (1:20.34), 1:37.71, (2:17.20), 1.31.06 = 1:32.37
*Magic:* 2.42, (2.81), 2.19, 2.26, (2.05) = 2.29
*Megaminx:* (4:09.26), 4:33.65, (5:05.37), 5:04.30, 4:27.15 = 4:41.70


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 15, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 39.03,(29.68), 36.32, (100.50), 88.10 = *54.48*
Been a loooong time since I've posted here at least a year I think, and almost as long since I've touched a cube. Good to see I've still got some chops, but the minute+ solves were when I tried to use an algorithm I've forgotten and screwed it all up. Whether I get back into relearning them remains to be seen.

*4x4x4:* 3:15.46, (11:15.32), 3:42.59, (2:22.36), 3.08.67 =*3:22.24*
More hilarity ensues; turns out I can't remember the orientation parity alg at all. Luckily I only ran into it one one solve, but I ran into it 3 times in a row, each time messing up the cube, but not fixing parity. Guess which solve that was .


*5x5x5: 5:07.41*
(06:00.03), 05:07.71, 04:38.59, 05:35.92, (04:29.18)
Good, remembered most algs here.


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 15, 2009)

3x3:
17.42, 13.21, 13.49, 12.11, 15.54
Average: 14.08
No warm up. Cubing after more than a week. I got lucky many times. (Sunes and easy PLLs)

3x3 OH:
26.25, 30.48, 26.80, 27.47, 27.70
Average: 27.32
Need to work on OLL.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 15, 2009)

Edam said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm starting to fall behind on this race. I got 1:39 this week. And yes I still need to get a sub-1:20, my best so far is 1:24


----------



## x-colo-x (Nov 15, 2009)

2x2: 9.52, (11.57), 8.79, (6.92), 7.23 = 8.81
3x3: 17.99, 23.86, 22.74, (28.55), (16.99) = 21.53
4x4: 1:19.55, (1:32.54), 1:22.65, 1:13.48, (1:06.22) = 1:18.56
2x2BLD: 14.39, DNF, DNF = 14.39


----------



## Ewks (Nov 15, 2009)

*2x2x2*: (6.67), 7.44, 7.80, (7.85), 6.97=*7.40*
*3x3x3*: 18.69, 18.21, (16.53), (DNF), 17.02=*17.97*
*4x4x4*: 1:55.31, (2:07.68), 1:56.81, (1:15.50), 1:26.76=*1:46.29*
*2-3-4-Relay*: *2:24.13*
*Magic*: (2.14), 2.31, 2.58, (3.29), 2.30=*2.39*
*Square-1*: (51.65), 1:02.72, 1:14.18, (1:19.83), 1:09.26=*1:08.72*
*Pyraminx*: (10.62), 9.90, 8.83, (8.20), 8.29=*9.01*

I'm not really happy with any of the results. 2x2, pyraminx and magic were ok but everything else was bad.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 17, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (10.34), 7.87, 9.93, 8.91, (6.07) = *8.90 avg.*

3x3x3: 22.14, 27.34, 25.82, (31.68), (20.35) = *25.10 avg.*

4x4x4: 2:28.79, 2:27.35, 2:09.38, (3:33.46), (2:06.70) = *2:21.84 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:13.39*

2-5 Relay: *9:01.16*

Magic: 1.65, (DNF), 2.04, (1.62), 1.80 = *1.83 avg.*

Comment: Great week for me. 4x4 PB average and single.


----------



## Stini (Nov 17, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 6.03 (8.39) 5.02 (3.62) 5.44 = *5.50*
*3x3x3:* 16.83 16.48 16.70 (12.59) (17.61) = *16.67*
*4x4x4:* (1:21.20) 1:14.44 1:12.48 1:20.58 (1:09.97) = *1:15.83*
*5x5x5:* (2:06.58) 2:19.05 2:11.59 2:17.94 (2:43.05) = *2:16.19*
*7x7x7:* 8:12.44 (8.23.44) 7.46.84 (7:43.22) 7:57.41 = *7:58.90*
*3x3x3-OH:* (29.72) (48.23) 40.86 37.83 32.33 = *37.01*
*FMC: 26 HTM*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:53.50*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:20.86*
*Magic:* 2.93 1.47 1.43 (1.38) (4.61) = *1.94*
*Master Magic:* (4.76) 6.45 8.44 (17.09) 4.90 = *6.60*
*Pyraminx:* 12.05 (25.86) (8.50) 9.95 10.47 = *10.82*
*Megaminx:* 2:47.72 3:08.05 (2:42.30) (3:12.17) 2:58.26 = *2:58.01*

I'm very satisfied with my performance this week!

FMC-solution: B L D' B U' B' D B U L U' R B U2 L' F2 U2 L U L' U2 L' F U' F' U

2x2x3: B L B. L U' R B U2 L' F2
1x2x2: U2 L U L' U2
Orient edges and luckily leave 3 corners: L' F U' F' U
At the dot, insert B' D' B U' B' D B U, which cancels 2 moves.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 17, 2009)

Stefan Huber:
3x3: (12.41) 10.26 10.09 11.18 (9.86) = 10.51 avg

wow. but too bad about the 12


----------



## Kidstardust (Nov 17, 2009)

OH
01:11.08, 01:11.08, 01:14.18, 01:01.21, 01:26.24 = 1:12.11


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 17, 2009)

2x2: 3.56, 3.93, 3.97, 3.33, 4.25 = 3.82
4x4BLD: 9:21.08 DNS DNS = 9:21.08


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 4x4BLD: 9:21.08 DNS DNS = 9:21.08



Wow, Maarten - you almost beat me this week. I'm going to have to work harder.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2009)

The key word for me this week appears to be awful – all of the cube speedsolving was awful. But at least my smaller BLD solving was pretty accurate.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 6.88, 14.25, 12.80, 9.59, 12.09 = *11.49*
*3x3x3:* 25.02, 22.75, 27.03, 26.78, 24.50 = *25.43*
*4x4x4:* 1:38.41 [O], 1:39.28 [O], 1:34.84, 1:39.28 [OP], 1:39.33 [O] = *1:38.99*
*5x5x5:* 2:55.97, 2:35.25, 2:44.22, 3:05.58, 2:50.77 = *2:50.32*
*6x6x6:* 5:38.28, 4:51.47 [P], 5:57.06 [O], 5:15.38 [O], DNF [34:48.60, 17:24] = *5:36.91*
Comment: BLD was off by 5 obliques; I couldn’t figure out what I did wrong with them.
*7x7x7:* 7:36.80, 8:13.63, 9:10.65, 7:33.05, DNF [54:30.27, 30:02] = *8:20.36*
Comment: On the second one, it took me a full minute to fix a pop. On the third one, I scrambled 4 edges completely and some centers when I messed up a parity algorithm. Just awful. The BLD was awful too. I didn't feel like working very hard, so I decided to allow myself to refresh my memory an extra time. It really helped while solving - the recall was really easy most of the way through. Unfortunately, the solving itself wasn't so good - it was off by 6 centrals, 6 inner + centers, 3 outer + centers, and 2 inner X centers. Oh well.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 39.91, 44.83, 52.02 = *39.91*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:54.13, 1:56.16, 1:45.19 = *1:45.19*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:36.41 [4:46], 8:50.16 [4:16], 9:10.25 [5:01] = *8:36.41*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:38.42 [8:41], 18:31.13 [9:15], DNF [20:08.70, 11:31] = *17:38.42*
Comment: On the third one, I had two pairs of X centers swapped; apparently I simply memorized them wrong. I got very confused during the memorization – at first I couldn’t find the last two unaccounted-for wings (wasting probably 2 minutes looking for them), and then I messed up memorizing both X and + centers and had to go over them a second time. Apparently I never got the X centers correct. It was truly awful.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *DNF* [5/11, 60:00, 41:20]
Comment: Awful - my memorization just didn't go well. I realized when I was finished memorizing that I probably needed another refresh, but I knew there was no time, so I just started. I got the first 5 cubes right (the last 5 I memorized), then I started being unable to recall. So I went back to the first couple and I was able to recall them, but I was off by 3 corners on the first cube I memorized and 3 edges on the second cube I memorized. I solved the corners on the third cube I memorized, and then ran out of time without trying the others. Very bad.
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.59, 41.36, 47.05, 45.03, 49.22 = *47.10*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:14.50, 1:25.44, 1:43.72, 1:26.25, 1:36.30 = *1:35.42*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:19.50, 1:33.08, 1:24.11, 1:31.61, 1:17.71 = *1:25.07*
*2-4 relay:* *2:31.61*
*2-5 relay:* *5:05.03* [O]
*Magic:* 1.84, 1.84, 1.71, 1.75, 2.09 = *1.81*
*Master Magic:* 3.86, 4.34, 4.15, 4.30, 5.71 = *4.26*
*Clock:* 19.61, 17.19, 18.55, 19.40, 17.81 = *18.59*
*MegaMinx:* 3:10.20, 3:06.42, 5:13.41, 2:33.85, 2:30.34 = *2:56.82*
Comment: On the third one, I lost concentration and messed up on the last layer 3 times and had to resolve 3 faces each time. Awful.
*Pyraminx:* 16.08, 19.09, 14.25, 14.11, 15.86 = *15.40*
*Square-1:* 56.69 [P], 52.43 [P], 58.65 [P], 44.59 [P], 1:04.15 [P] = *55.92*
Comment: Wow, unbelievable parity. I’m guessing this means I really need to fix some of my approaches to square, since I’m probably not doing them optimally (since scrambles are supposed to favor no parity if solved optimally, and I got all five this week and all but one last week with parity). Anyway, I’m getting better, to be able to do this well with all parity.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *41 moves*
Comment: See awful solution earlier in thread.


----------



## kjcellist (Nov 18, 2009)

3x3x3: 35.63, (30.15), 37.17, 37.06, (40.85) = 36.62


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 18, 2009)

*3FMC:* 31 moves

Scramble: D L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 R B D' U B' L U B' L2

Solution: F L' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' D' L U' L' D U2 F2 L U2 B' U B U2 F U F' B' U' R' U R B

Explanation

F L' F2 U2 R2 D2 

L' U, L' U2 F2

L U2 B' U B U2 F U F'

B' U' R' U R B

,= U L' D' L U' L' D L cancels 3 moves.

Really mediocre solve with nothing special whatsoever, but my first FM in a few months, so I guess it is okay. About 20min for skeleton, 5 to check for insertions.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 18, 2009)

*Mats B*
*2x2*: 22.10 29.05 17.27 11.82 17.25 = *18.87* normal
*3x3:* 50.97 64.07 48.27 47.20 42.18 = *48.81* normal
*4x4:* 3:02.71 3:44.56 3:36.81 3:43.96 2:34.11 PB = *3:27.83*
*5x5:* 7:54.10 7:57.65 8:03.49 7:08.79 10:59.04 = *7:58.41* ok
*2-4 Relay* = *5:01.80*

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* dnf 46.38 dnf = *46.38* 
*3x3BLD:* dnf 2:28.82 dnf = *2:28.82* 
*4x4BLD:* dnf (10:03) 11:26 dnf (11:00) = *11:26* Good
But I hadn't beaten you Maarten even with my 10:03. You have become too good.
Both dnf:s were close
*5x5BLD* dnf (32+) dnf (21:15) dnf (25:41) = *DNF*
3 centres, one slice move and 2x3 centres, all close. 
*Multi * 5/5 *= 5* in 37:07 ok+


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

*3x3 OH:* 1:04.027, 58.279, 1:04.870, DNF(1:12.471), 1:04.751 = 1:04.549
_Wow, a week ago, I would've been happy to get sub 1:20. DNF, I performed good flower (OLL team bld word) instead of T-perm. :fp_


----------



## Noppel (Nov 18, 2009)

2x2: 12.74 14.88 14.67 11.31 7.77 = 12.91
3x3fm: 42


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 18, 2009)

*2x2:* 6.72, 6.83, (8.08), 7.02, (6.08) ... 6.86 avg
*3x3:*
*4x4:*
*pyraminx:* 21.72, (26.36), (13.33), 18.25, 16.62 ... 18.86 avg
*magic:*


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 19, 2009)

2x2: 2.53, 4.09, 3.43, 2.78, 2.41 = 2.91
3x3: 12.91, 13.13, 10.02, 11.28, 13.58 = 12.44
4x4: 54.46, 53.72, 52.53, 1:06.43, 55.47 = 54.55
5x5: 1:47.09, 1:43.06, 1:40.30, 1:39.78, 1:41.28 = 1:41.55
6x6: 3:59.33, 3:58.58, 3:46.91, 3:50.95, 3:32.08 = 3:52.15
2x2BLD: 6.04, DNF, DNF = 6.04
3BLD: 1:48.37, 2:47.45, DNF = 1:48.37
4BLD: DNF (25:44.67), DNS, DNS = DNF
5bld: DNF (~1:06) = DNF
2 flipped midges, 6 + centers, 15 x centers.
multi: 2/2 7:37.44
3oh: 26.79, 26.24, 24.06, 22.18, 22.27 = 24.19
3feet: 1:22.41, 1:48.13, 1:58.22, 2:29.03, 1:41.63 = 1:49.33
MTS: 1:17.05, 1:10.78, 1:04.08, 1:20.17, 1:16.58 = 1:14.80
FMC: 31 moves
2-4: 1:12.19
2-5: 3:05.38
magic: 1.31, 1.22, 1.34, 1.22, 1.18 = 1.25
mmagic: 3.16, 3.25, 3.44, 5.24, 3.09 = 3.28
clock: 7.23, 6.62, 6.42, 6.96, 10.06 = 6.94
megaminx: 1:45.98, 1:52.36, 1:47.09, 1:54.78, 1:42.75 = 1:48.48
pyra: 6.86, 9.68, 5.73, 7.08, 6.68 = 6.87
sq1: 23.45, 18.02, 16.53, 21.08, 19.71 = 19.60


more comments later, gotta run now. Mats be proud! I posted everything before the deadline!


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 19, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (3.46), 5.46, 4.50, 4.09, (12.44) = 4.68
Comments: Screwed up the last one. Messed up First Layer. :fp
*3x3x3:* 20.18, (17.94), 19.93, (21.61), 20.81 = 20.31
Comments: Pretty Good for me. 
*4x4x4:* 1:51.90[OP], 1:42.18, (1:28.94), 2:06.66[DP], (2:09.63[OP]) = 1:53.58
Comments: I used Reduction Three times and Reduction+K4 method twice. Okay.


----------



## blah (Nov 19, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: D B' D L D' R2 D L' D' R' B' R' B' U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 R B2 D B2 R D R' F' U2 R' D L D (*32*)

Scramble: D L2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 R B D' U B' L U B' L2
Premove + inverse scramble: D' + L2 B U' L' B U' D B' R' B2 L2 U2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D'

2x2x2: D' L' D' R U2 F
2x2x3: R D' R' B2 D'
Triple x-cross: B2 R' B2 R2
EO: B2 U' B2 U
All but 3 corners: B R B R' . B
Insertion at .: R2 D L D' R2 D L' D'
Undo premove: D'

Didn't bother looking for insertions. Stupidly lucky scramble. Almost linear.


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 19, 2009)

*3x3:*
29.87, 27.40, 31.27, *25.61*, *30.50* = *29.26*

*3x3 OH*
1:02.32, 1:12.81, *52.35*, *1:36.28*, 1:14.91 = *1:10.01*
NEW *PB* single!!!

*4x4*
2:04.05, 2:12.47, *2:17.95*, *1:54.94*, 1:57.89 = *2:04.80*

*5x5*
*3:35.8*5, 3:59.09, 3:46.91, *4:09.62*, 3:36.98 = *3:47.66*


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

*3x3*
PB AVERAGE OMG!!!!!!

Average: 23.18

Best Time: 19.56
Worst Time: 26.95
Individual Times:

1.	19.56
2.	DNF	
3.	26.95	
4.	23.96	
5.	22.25


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 19, 2009)

*4x4x4 :* (1:57.25), (1:31.95), 1:38.55, 1:46.03, 1:32.20 = *1:38.93*

*3x3x3 OH :* 1:08.89, (54.64), (DNF), 1:09.80, 1:11.83 = *1:10.17*


----------



## guusrs (Nov 19, 2009)

fmc: F B2 L D B2 R' B' R2 D' R' D2 B' D2 L2 F L F' B' L2 B L' R D' R' D' F2 U D L D (*30*)

explanation
with pre-moves B2 F' turn inverse scramble: L2 B U' L' B U' D B' R' B2 L2 U2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D'
then my solve: 
2x2x3: D' L' D' U' F2 (5)
2x2x3: D R D R' (9)
F2L: L B' L2 B F L' F' L (17)
Last layer: L D2 B D2 R D R2 B R B2 D' L' (28)
pre-move correction: B2 F' (30)
grrr, no sub-30 this week!

Well done Teemu!

Gus


----------



## Shortey (Nov 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> *3x3*
> PB AVERAGE OMG!!!!!!
> 
> Average: 23.18
> ...



Sorry to dissapoint you, Edward. The average is 24.39


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 19, 2009)

guusrs said:


> Last layer: L D2 B D2 R D R2 B R B2 D' L' (28)
> 
> 
> Well done Teemu!
> ...



What is this alg? I have never seen anything like it. I know you learned all of the LL cases that are 10 moves or less, is this a combination of two of them?

Teemu: Your solution was incredible! After that awesome 2x2x3 everything just seemed to fall into place, well done indeed!


----------



## Stini (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for your kind comments!  Seems like the optimal 2x2x3-block was 9 moves (including the inversed scramble), so I'm quite satisfied with finding a 10-mover.
I can't wait for the next official competition, I feel like beating my official record of 35 moves is quite likely.

That LL-alg by Guus seems interesting, I should really learn some short LL algs myself. I even have a text file with all optimal LL-algs sorted by their length.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 20, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > Last layer: L D2 B D2 R D R2 B R B2 D' L' (28)
> ...



David, 

It's a simple conjugation of L D and D B D2 R D R2 B R.B2
And everyone should know D B D2 R D R2 B R (8)!
This conjugation is so easy to recognize that I also use it while speedcubing.

Gus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2009)

*Results week 46*

*2x2x2*(39)

 2.88 Escher
 2.88 Yalow
 2.91 DavidWoner
 3.64 fazrulz
 3.82 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.13 Yes, We Can!
 4.36 MTGjumper
 4.68 wrbcube4
 5.49 Morten
 5.50 Stini
 5.84 Aksel B
 5.88 Roy_HK
 5.97 Odder
 6.11 Yichen
 6.28 Kian
 6.61 Forte
 6.86 ender9994
 7.08 ianini
 7.40 Ewks
 7.63 Musli4brekkies
 8.14 Kenneth
 8.23 mande
 8.39 Cride5
 8.51 x-colo-x
 8.90 PeterV
 8.93 randomtoad
 9.19 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.49 blizzardmb
 10.20 Cyrus C.
 11.49 Mike Hughey
 11.97 jamesdeanludlow
 12.53 Edam
 12.88 Inf3rn0
 12.91 Noppel
 13.60 msemtd
 17.50 Lumej
 18.57 iSpinz
 18.87 MatsBergsten
 DNF lorki3
*3x3x3 *(41)

 10.51 Sin-H
 10.51 Escher
 11.29 fazrulz
 12.16 MTGjumper
 12.44 DavidWoner
 13.75 Derrick Eide17
 14.08 ManasijV
 14.66 Morten
 14.97 Yes, We Can!
 16.67 Stini
 16.69 Rubiks560
 16.73 Mossar
 17.43 Odder
 17.97 Ewks
 18.33 Edam
 18.43 mande
 19.27 Yichen
 20.31 wrbcube4
 21.53 x-colo-x
 22.18 Cyrus C.
 22.99 ZB_FTW!!!
 23.31 Roy_HK
 23.50 PM 1729
 24.39 Edward
 24.55 Musli4brekkies
 24.56 randomtoad
 25.10 PeterV
 25.43 Mike Hughey
 25.80 Aksel B
 27.67 Lumej
 28.01 jamesdeanludlow
 28.43 blizzardmb
 29.26 liljthedude
 30.03 Inf3rn0
 30.71 salshort
 36.62 kjcellist
 36.67 Zane_C
 45.40 msemtd
 48.81 MatsBergsten
 54.48 vlarsen
 DNF lorki3
*4x4x4*(24)

 52.46 fazrulz
 54.55 DavidWoner
 56.28 MTGjumper
 1:08.37 Yes, We Can!
 1:14.80 Morten
 1:15.83 Stini
 1:18.56 x-colo-x
 1:31.44 Edam
 1:33.99 jamesdeanludlow
 1:38.93 cookingfat
 1:38.99 Mike Hughey
 1:42.58 Yichen
 1:46.29 Ewks
 1:53.39 Cyrus C.
 1:53.58 wrbcube4
 2:04.80 liljthedude
 2:05.27 Aksel B
 2:06.52 blizzardmb
 2:18.04 Lumej
 2:21.84 PeterV
 2:39.95 randomtoad
 2:49.45 msemtd
 3:22.24 vlarsen
 3:27.83 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:29.70 fazrulz
 1:41.55 DavidWoner
 2:16.19 Stini
 2:46.19 Edam
 2:50.32 Mike Hughey
 2:54.92 jamesdeanludlow
 3:47.66 liljthedude
 5:07.41 vlarsen
 5:12.24 msemtd
 7:58.41 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:04.79 fazrulz
 3:52.15 DavidWoner
 5:36.91 Mike Hughey
 5:48.10 jamesdeanludlow
 8:34.28 msemtd
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:25.44 fazrulz
 7:58.90 Stini
 8:20.36 Mike Hughey
 8:55.60 jamesdeanludlow
 9:18.22 Edam
12:53.33 msemtd
14:07.60 Lumej
 DNF Cyrus C.
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 20.52 fazrulz
 24.19 DavidWoner
 24.81 Mossar
 25.48 Escher
 27.32 ManasijV
 31.66 Morten
 35.89 Yes, We Can!
 37.01 Stini
 37.94 Odder
 40.31 mande
 47.10 Mike Hughey
 47.15 Yichen
 48.21 randomtoad
 1:04.55 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:10.01 liljthedude
 1:10.17 cookingfat
 1:11.26 Cyrus C.
 1:12.11 Kidstardust
 1:16.24 Inf3rn0
 1:20.61 Zane_C
 1:29.12 Musli4brekkies
 1:32.37 Lumej
 1:33.05 msemtd
 1:46.81 jamesdeanludlow
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:35.42 Mike Hughey
 1:49.33 DavidWoner
 DNF Zane_C
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 4.70 Escher
 4.71 Derrick Eide17
 4.86 Yalow
 6.04 DavidWoner
 8.82 fazrulz
 10.01 Kenneth
 12.56 Morten
 14.39 x-colo-x
 16.08 Yes, We Can!
 18.00 Mossar
 23.64 ZB_FTW!!!
 25.05 jamesdeanludlow
 28.82 blizzardmb
 32.63 mande
 39.91 Mike Hughey
 46.38 MatsBergsten
 1:12.36 Forte
 1:28.24 randomtoad
 1:46.78 Inf3rn0
 4:13.17 Cride5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(5)

 1:45.19 Mike Hughey
 1:48.37 DavidWoner
 2:05.71 PM 1729
 2:28.82 MatsBergsten
 3:08.42 mande
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:36.41 Mike Hughey
 9:21.08 trying-to-speedcube...
11:26.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF DavidWoner
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

17:38.42 Mike Hughey
 DNF DavidWoner
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

5/5 MatsBergsten
2/2 DavidWoner
0/0 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:14.80 DavidWoner
 1:25.07 Mike Hughey
 3:16.45 Morten
 DNF blizzardmb
 DNF Cyrus C.
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 57.93 fazrulz
 1:12.19 DavidWoner
 1:14.77 MTGjumper
 1:35.76 Morten
 1:53.50 Stini
 2:10.69 Edam
 2:14.76 Yichen
 2:21.71 jamesdeanludlow
 2:24.13 Ewks
 2:31.61 Mike Hughey
 2:49.76 Cyrus C.
 3:11.72 blizzardmb
 3:13.39 PeterV
 3:28.22 randomtoad
 3:35.69 Lumej
 5:01.80 MatsBergsten
 5:07.83 lorki3
 5:11.22 msemtd
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:35.03 fazrulz
 3:05.38 DavidWoner
 3:21.99 MTGjumper
 4:20.86 Stini
 5:05.03 Mike Hughey
 5:38.77 jamesdeanludlow
 6:48.18 Cyrus C.
 7:32.90 Lumej
 9:01.16 PeterV
 9:30.13 msemtd
*Magic*(14)

 1.00 Roy_HK
 1.06 ianini
 1.07 Yes, We Can!
 1.25 DavidWoner
 1.38 Rubiks560
 1.71 fazrulz
 1.81 Mike Hughey
 1.83 PeterV
 1.94 Stini
 2.00 Musli4brekkies
 2.00 jamesdeanludlow
 2.29 Lumej
 2.40 Ewks
 2.81 msemtd
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.28 DavidWoner
 3.67 jamesdeanludlow
 4.26 Mike Hughey
 6.60 Stini
*Clock*(3)

 6.94 DavidWoner
 18.35 jamesdeanludlow
 18.59 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(12)

 4.40 Odder
 6.87 DavidWoner
 7.14 fazrulz
 9.01 Ewks
 9.29 ZB_FTW!!!
 10.82 Stini
 10.89 Yes, We Can!
 11.93 randomtoad
 15.40 Mike Hughey
 18.86 ender9994
 21.92 Yichen
 33.29 jamesdeanludlow
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:48.48 DavidWoner
 1:56.66 Yes, We Can!
 1:58.31 Odder
 2:56.82 Mike Hughey
 2:58.01 Stini
 3:36.11 jamesdeanludlow
 4:41.70 Lumej
 5:21.34 msemtd
*Square-1*(8)

 14.36 MTGjumper
 19.60 DavidWoner
 33.36 fazrulz
 43.85 Morten
 52.83 blizzardmb
 55.92 Mike Hughey
 1:08.72 Ewks
 1:09.01 jamesdeanludlow
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

26 Stini
30 guusrs
31 DavidWoner
32 blah
32 TMOY
41 Mike Hughey
42 Noppel
49 Morten
51 randomtoad
58 Cyrus C.
60 Zane_C
61 Inf3rn0

*Contest results*

330 DavidWoner
261 fazrulz
233 Mike Hughey
212 Stini
182 Morten
166 Yes, We Can!
143 MTGjumper
142 jamesdeanludlow
133 Escher
108 Cyrus C.
108 Yichen
105 Odder
102 Ewks
99 Edam
93 randomtoad
84 mande
82 x-colo-x
77 ZB_FTW!!!
76 MatsBergsten
75 wrbcube4
73 Mossar
71 blizzardmb
69 Lumej
68 Roy_HK
65 msemtd
65 PeterV
62 Yalow
62 ManasijV
61 Derrick Eide17
59 Aksel B
56 Musli4brekkies
48 liljthedude
47 trying-to-speedcube...
46 Inf3rn0
45 Rubiks560
44 Sin-H
39 Kenneth
38 ianini
34 Zane_C
33 Forte
32 cookingfat
30 PM 1729
30 ender9994
27 Kian
24 Noppel
23 Cride5
21 Edward
21 guusrs
19 TMOY
19 vlarsen
19 blah
11 lorki3
11 Kidstardust
10 salshort
9 kjcellist
5 iSpinz


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Mats be proud! I posted everything before the deadline!



Thanks! You see how well you fare then


----------



## Escher (Nov 20, 2009)

Hmm, how did you work out who came first and second in 3x3/2x2 when me and Justin/Stefan tied? Because I remember when me and Stefan worked out the averages in thousandths of a second I beat Stefan by a small margin...


----------



## Shortey (Nov 20, 2009)

Woah! 5th.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 20, 2009)

6th 

Podium twice! Magic (3rd) und Megaminx (2nd)


----------



## Shortey (Nov 20, 2009)

Mats, I recounted my FMC just to be sure, and it was 45 moves..


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2009)

Escher said:


> Hmm, how did you work out who came first and second in 3x3/2x2 when me and Justin/Stefan tied? Because I remember when me and Stefan worked out the averages in thousandths of a second I beat Stefan by a small margin...



...according to the WCA rules (it's in the program, we had a discussion about that half a year ago or so). 
If I remember it correctly it is the best time that decides if the averages are equal (to the hundredth of a second). 
The one that is not normally counted in the average.

@Morten: I changed your FMC to 45 moves. The result calculation program does not 
count the moves nor checks the correctness of the solution. In this case it was a little
confusing with 49 at the first (FMC) line, 46 at the last and a sum of 45


----------



## Mossar (Nov 20, 2009)

> 3x3OH: (20,31), (26,14), 26,05, 24,97, 23,42 = 24,81 - Veeery bad, but hard cases
> 2x2BLD: 18.00, DNF, DNF = 18.00 - It could've been sub10 or even sub5 :/
> 3x3: 16,69, 16,64, (15,86), (17,78), 16,86 = 16,73



Why am I not in 3x3 and OH results? I think everything is good in this post


----------



## Carrot (Nov 20, 2009)

Yay 1st pyraminx (totally unexpected xD) and 3rd at megaminx  (I can do much faster now... yippeee for the swineflu )


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3 with feet*(3)
> 
> 1:35.42 Mike Hughey
> 1:49.33 DavidWoner
> ...



Wow Mike, I was surprisingly far behind you in feet! Last time I checked you averaged around 2:00. And I was surprisingly close to you in BLD I will beat you one of these days, I hope.



MatsBergsten said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, how did you work out who came first and second in 3x3/2x2 when me and Justin/Stefan tied? Because I remember when me and Stefan worked out the averages in thousandths of a second I beat Stefan by a small margin...
> ...



I believe that is not actually in the WCA regulations. It is just how things have always been done. Even stranger, the regulations do not say that the person with the lowest average/fewest moves/most multiBLD points is the winner of that event. It is another thing that has always been assumed. Perhaps this should be revised for 2010?



Mossar said:


> > 3x3OH: (20,31), (26,14), 26,05, 24,97, 23,42 = 24,81 - Veeery bad, but hard cases
> > 2x2BLD: 18.00, DNF, DNF = 18.00 - It could've been sub10 or even sub5 :/
> > 3x3: 16,69, 16,64, (15,86), (17,78), 16,86 = 16,73
> 
> ...



Because you listed them as 24,81 and 16,73 instead of 24.81 and 16.73.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 with feet*(3)
> ...



Yeah, it's been true a lot lately that I finish a feet solve and look at the stackmat, and can't believe it. The past few weeks have been like that a lot. It just seems easier suddenly somehow.

Oh, and thanks for the feet competition. It didn't feel as lonely this week. 

As for BLD, I have no doubt you'll pass me up. You've got basic speed, which counts for everything when solving. You probably also don't use images, meaning your memo time will probably also get faster than mine once you get good at it. I suspect you'll be a sub-minute solver someday. (I hope I will too, but it will probably be years from now for me. )


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2009)

Mossar said:


> Why am I not in 3x3 and OH results? I think everything is good in this post



Yes, it as David said, please use decimal point instead of decimal comma. 
It is not trivial to know what commas are decimal ones and which are separators, for the program that is 

Someday I may do something about it...

@David, 1 thx. 2. Superb 3bld and fun to see you doing 5 bld.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Woohoo! Top-10 overall! Of course this is because I did many events.


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, thanks for compiling all those results Mats, I don't remember that happening way back when I used to do this (maybe it did). Nonetheless, seems like it took a lot of your time, I appreciate it.


----------

